# Guide: How to Manual



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

*First draft so please point out anything that is wrong or add anything useful*

I decided to write this up because it seems this question gets asked a lot and it is somewhat of a difficult skill to master. By no means am I an expert but I have gathered up all this information to help me learn how to manual and it has helped out tremendously so I thought I would share it. I have been working on manuals for about a week and have been able to go 20' very inconsistantly with 10'-15' being the average...but most of them never make it to 10'. I can't wait to see where I am at in a couple of months.

Don't be afraid to play around with the suggestions below...remember they are guidelines. So use what works and discard anything that doesn't.

*Things to consider when rolling up to manual*

Find a fairly flat surface or one with a slight decline as it will help keep the bike in motion.

A manual doesn't require a lot of arm movement if any at all so if you are adjusting your balance by using your arms, you are in for a very long day. I keep my arms slightly bent but somewhat stiff in a very relaxed sort of way. It might be easier to start off by keeping them straight.

Decide which foot you like in the front. As I pedal up I notice that I manual better when my right foot is forward. I guess it is more natural for me since I ride goofy whenever skating/surfing/snowboarding.

Keep your knees slightly bent and the balls of your feet on the spindles of your pedals. You can play around with how much bend you have in your knees to determine what works best for you.

*Bringing the front end up*

I like to drop my butt low and over or behind the rear axle hovering over the rear tire. As you roll your weight backwards pull, don't jerk, the bars. Push down on the pedals like you are trying to point your heels to the ground. Keep in mind that you are trying to keep things smooth as it will help you find and hold the balance point more easily. The front wheel goes up with the pressure of the legs on the pedals.

Look ahead and not at your tire, I like to look out to something in the distance to help keep my head up. Your body has a natural tendency to go where ever you are looking so if you are looking at your tire, you are also looking toward the ground.

*Holding the balance point*

This is the hardest part of the manual as you are trying to find and hold the balance point. So when you find that balance point try to remember how far back you were leaning, how bent your knees were, how fast you were going, etc..

Here is the basics of controlling your balance point: if you start to loop out bend your knees and if your front wheel starts to drop straighten your legs.

The more technical way to stop looping out is to pull your stomach toward the bars to send your weight forward. This is also referred to as "Humping the Air". You can also try and feather the brake which will make the front end dip down.

I would suggest to just learn how to pump your legs and use stomach thrusts to keep stablity as it will help in locating and then holding the balance point.

*Other tips*

Experiment with going fast or slow to see which one you find easier. 
Try manualing sitting down if it helps you to keep your balance.
I also tried adjusting my bars which seemed to help with manuals.
Roll up to a picnic bench and lift your front end so it lands on the bench. Keep doing this but increase the distance to the bench.

It's all about finding a way that works for you, remembering it, and then practicing.

I have also included some video links:





I would like to thank a lot of people on this forum board for their valuable input.


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

awesome! thanks so much!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

sticky!!
good job, really helpful


----------



## CTrider (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice brakes make a big difference if you feather, most v or u brakes either drop the front too fast or too slowly. The most important part IMO is practice, you can watch all the vids in the worlb but until you get the feel of your ballance point it's tough.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

good thing to do so you dont loop out, and arent scared to go that far back is to just practice going to far back too fast and catching it with the brake and bringing it down. then you wont be scared to pinpoint the balance point.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I like that guy... he rides with his brakes in the proper place. 
(back brake on the left)


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> (back brake on the left)


FTWFTWFTW


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks man! Helped me alot!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

dang, manualing is hard. Especially on a DH bike. a tad bit easier on a DJ Bike


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

Like you say, use your legs/knees to balance. Once you get the basics down, use your arms/elbows to steer side to side while you manual.

Also another good point you bring up..looking ahead.. I used to pick a point I wanted to manual to...sorta like setting a goal. That way I would focus more. Now I just pop the front up and manual until I get home.

I don't agree with brake usage unless you are going to loop out. IMO, don't use the brakes at all or your front end is going to go down. It's all in the knees.

Also, practicing in the wind is pretty difficult so go with a tailwind if you can.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

nice!


----------



## steez (Jul 24, 2004)

one thing that has helped for me is to try to manual any place the trail dips down a foot or two. I saw lopes do it in nwd(7??) -- he held his front wheel at a constant height (from sea level, not the ground) and let the back wheel drop down. no pulling or leaning required. smooth and easy. for him anyway.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Another thing that might help you understand what you're doing in your mind is you're basically hanging off the back of the bike. This means your heels must be pointing down or you'll never get it.

Also, loop out slowly and intentionally a few times (just land on your feet) just so you actually know what that feels like and where exactly the tipping point is. I've seen lots of guys spend hours fight the manual and never even get up to the point of balance.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

is it best to learn with or without the brake, as i never use the brake, but then again, that might be the problem


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I did a test with the brake today and the only thing it seemed to help with was when I start to loop out I land back on the tire instead of my feet. I find it really hard to feather the brake as I seem to apply way too much pressure.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

excellent thread! make sure it's added to the trick tips if it hasn't already!


----------

